# How much are Columbian Black and white tegu's in the UK?



## MollyHarwood123 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive been interested in getting a tegu for a while, been doing lots of research, but i cant seem to find many people selling columbian black and whites. Can someone please tell me the average price for one please?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 30, 2012)

I think they wholesale in the 15-20 dollar range, should be able to get one from a petstore/supplier for around 50 bucks..


----------



## MollyHarwood123 (Jan 30, 2012)

thank you  As for the feeding, can you tell me how much they need to be fed in each feeding, and how often. What age do you need to cut down the feeding etc?


----------



## Bri. (Jan 31, 2012)

Try more like £250 for a youngster. 
Have a look on reptileclassifieds or RFUK, you usual find them for sale on there. Good luck


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Try more like £250 for a youngster.
> Have a look on reptileclassifieds or RFUK, you usual find them for sale on there. Good luck



How much are the Argentines?


----------



## Bri. (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, really should try reading posts on a full size screen, not on my iPhone 
Sorry, saw black and white and made the mistake of thinking you were after an Argentine. Most of the tegus I've seen recently have been argentine black and whites, or golds. Young Argentines are around £250, golds around £125.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't even notice the UK part of the question, $125 for columbians though, that's nuts!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 31, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> I didn't even notice the UK part of the question, $125 for columbians though, that's nuts!



Euros, not dollars. That makes 125 euros around a 165 dollars... So even more. Crazy haha.Wait, those are pounds, never mind.

That's close to 200 dollars.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 31, 2012)

_They are definitely no where close to as cheap as over here. So I know Blues (when people know what they are) and Reds over there are ridiculous prices._


----------



## Bri. (Jan 31, 2012)

Blues range from £250-£750. I've seen Reds for around £150-£350.

We are still using £ not the euro. We didn't join the single currency.


----------



## Kimmie (Jan 31, 2012)

Cookie costed 200 euro. Yea I know ouch. I felt scammed when i saw the prices on reds which was 60 euro.

but PS he is a Argentine. Is the price another then?


----------



## MadameButterfly (Feb 1, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> I didn't even notice the UK part of the question, $125 for columbians though, that's nuts!



Just posted this on a different thread but it works here too

I live in Ireland so Tegus are hard to come by, I had my enclosure made by my brother in law for free so for my tegu, the heat lamp, the uv light, a weeks worth of food and the substrate it cost me €285 (about $375), the Tegu alone cost me €165 (about $217)


----------



## Herpalist (Mar 24, 2012)

Black & whites always sell well in Europe but I know many reptile store owners that are finding them hard to come by from wholesalers these days. They are not near as plentiful as they used to be.


----------



## DavidRosi (Jun 12, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _They are definitely no where close to as cheap as over here. So I know Blues (when people know what they are) and Reds over there are ridiculous prices._



Here in the UK, for an Argentine B&W you'd be looked at about £260, which, off the top of my head must be in the $350 mark in the USA? 

Think it's a very different market in this part of the world. Rules and Regulations causing nothing but pain-staking frustrations.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 27, 2022)

looking for a female Colombian here in the UK if any spies one???


----------



## Stellalife1 (Oct 13, 2022)

MollyHarwood123 said:


> Ive been interested in getting a tegu for a while, been doing lots of research, but i cant seem to find many people selling columbian black and whites. Can someone please tell me the average price for one please?


What you are looking for is a black & white ARGENTINE Tegu.


----------

